# A question regarding water filtration



## Acrantophis (3 Mar 2009)

Does anyone on here know if it is safe to use Britta drinking water filters for purifying tap water for use in a fish tank? I would be looking to fill a container over the period of a week (15 ltrs) and then using this for partial water changes, each week. 
Or am I being a complete plank?


----------



## YzemaN (3 Mar 2009)

The first time you run water through I've notices the water takes on a blue-ish tone. Probably just a bit of carbon dust. I've never worried about it and figured a bit of internal cleansing wasn't going to hurt. That aside I wouldn't bother using it for tank water, just get a decent water conditioner and pour tap straight into the tank...


----------



## vauxhallmark (4 Mar 2009)

Not an informed, well researched, or scientific reply, but I've got a feeling that Brita (and similar) filters use silver as a bactericide. I wouldn't use them. What are you hoping to achieve by using Brita water?

Mark


----------



## Acrantophis (4 Mar 2009)

I live in a HARD WATER area and was trying to avoid the Lime Scale build up I seem to get over a period of time with any of the tanks I set up.


----------



## Nick16 (4 Mar 2009)

join the club, hard water is a bit of a pain.


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Mar 2009)

Acrantophis said:
			
		

> I live in a HARD WATER area and was trying to avoid the Lime Scale build up I seem to get over a period of time with any of the tanks I set up.



Where is the build up you're trying to avoid? If it's around the water level you could try getting it off with vinegar or lemon juice while the water level is dropped for a water change. Or scrape it off with a razor blade (that's what I do). The other thing is to wipe wet, and then dry with a towel or t-shirt etc. the whole area of the waterline (again during a water change) as often as you can - this really helps prevent it building up too much.

Build up on anything other than glass can be harder to remove, as you can't use a blade.

I'm not sure how those kind of filters affect water hardness - but you're right, they're pretty good at stopping limescale build up in kettles. 

Still wouldn't trust it in my aquarium though!   

Mark


----------



## JamesC (5 Mar 2009)

I wouldn't use filtered water from those filters unless you know exactly what is happeneing. The carbon in them is fine and removes chlorine and other things. It's the water softening part you have to be careful about. I would guess they use an exchange resin to soften the water in the form of little beads. This replaces the calcium and magnesium ions in the water with sodium ions. Sodium compounds are a lot more soluble and don't cause scaling which is why they are used. BUT plants generally don't like sodium so it's best avoided.

James


----------

